# Is Omega One Betta Buffet Bites a good food?



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Is that brand a good food? How many should I feed my betta per day?


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

I have not looked at the ingredients of that. But good betta foods are ones high in protein. If you look at the ingredients and fish meal is first, it's a better food. If something like wheat or corn is first, it's not good. Bettas are carnivores, so anything with protiens as the main ingredients are good. I feed my fish 2 pellets twice a day. That all depends on the size of the pellets though. If they're super small, you can feed 3. If too big, then only 1, or you can crush them.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I use a couple different pellet brands for a little added variety, and one that I use is Omega One. The pellets tend to stick together, but they pop right apart if you wiggle a finger nail between them. Ingredient-wise they seem to be a good quality pellet(Crude protein 42%, first ingredient is Whole Salmon)which is why I picked them up....and as for my fish...well, they gobble them up just like any other pellet I guess xD Little piggies....
I usually feed my boys two of these pellets, occasionally three. They tend to vary in size a tad more then most other pellets I've seen, so I judge by what sizes I pull out at feeding time.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

DragonFish said:


> I use a couple different pellet brands for a little added variety, and one that I use is Omega One. The pellets tend to stick together, but they pop right apart if you wiggle a finger nail between them. Ingredient-wise they seem to be a good quality pellet(Crude protein 42%, first ingredient is Whole Salmon)which is why I picked them up....and as for my fish...well, they gobble them up just like any other pellet I guess xD Little piggies....
> I usually feed my boys two of these pellets, occasionally three. They tend to vary in size a tad more then most other pellets I've seen, so I judge by what sizes I pull out at feeding time.


+1

I feed Omega one pellets, I usually give either two or three per meal, depending. The boys eat primarily pellets, and they will munch two or more at one time if you let the piggies.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

After looking at the list, I'd feed them. I feed Omega One Tropical Flakes to my tropical fish and love them.

Guaranteed Analysis
Min. Crude Protein….43%
Min. Crude Fat………12%
Max. Crude Fiber…….2% 
Max. Moisture………. 8.5%
Max. Ash……………..8%
Min. Phosphorus……(. 5%) 
Min. Omega 3 ………. 2% 
Min. Omega 6………...1% 

INGREDIENTS: *Whole Salmon, Black Cod, Seafood Mix (Including Krill, Rockfish, & Shrimp)*, Wheat Flour, Wheat Gluten, Fresh Kelp, Lecithin, Astaxanthin, L-Ascorbyl-2-Phosphate (Source of Vitamin C), Natural and Artificial Colors, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D3 Supplement,Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Folic Acid, Biotin, Inositol, Tocopherol (Preservative), Ethoxyquin (Preservative).


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

The pellets have a slightly different break down
Min. Crude Protein….42%
Min. Crude Fat…..……5%
Max. Crude Fiber……...2% 
Max. Moisture ………. 8.5%
Max. Ash……....………..8%
Min. Phosphorus……(. 5%) 

Ingredients: Whole Salmon, Halibut, Shrimp, Wheat Flour, ...


----------



## NewFishyOwner (Dec 24, 2011)

I was wondering if it's a good brand. I bought the Omega One Dried-Freezed Bloodworms. Is frozen like real frozen better or Dried Freezed?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Silverfang said:


> The pellets have a slightly different break down
> Min. Crude Protein….42%
> Min. Crude Fat…..……5%
> Max. Crude Fiber……...2%
> ...


Ohhh... I found the flakes! haha Dur. Still, great food if you ask me. My tropical flakes are only 41% but Whole Salmon, Halibut, Black Cod, Whole Herring , Whole Shrimp, Whole Krill are the first ingredients. Best I can find here.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I meant to buy the pellets yesterday, but I got flakes by accident! How many of those should I feed every day?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I also use Omega One pellets.


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

NewFishyOwner said:


> I was wondering if it's a good brand. I bought the Omega One Dried-Freezed Bloodworms. Is frozen like real frozen better or Dried Freezed?


Frozen bloodworms are better than freeze dried bloodworms.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

My betta died on Thursday. He had SBD and was pretty stressed from the move.


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

So sorry for your loss 

RIP


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## NewFishyOwner (Dec 24, 2011)

Wow thanks well I think she like the Frozend Dried but if I ever can I might get the Frozen BloodWorms.


----------

